# Cpap questions



## The_Hero (Feb 11, 2008)

Just got my cpap machine.

Worked fine the first night, but now it'll work fine for a while, then start suddenly pumping air like crazy such that the mask can't hold it all and air escapes out the seal.

Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## cnk2cav (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure if I'm understanding your problem correctly, but sounds like it's not fitted correctly to your face if air is escaping, or that the pieces aren't put together correctly. That's all I've got, but the cpap expert around these parts is BigBeautifulMe. Not sure if I used 'correctly' enough in this post, but good luck.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe the machine just feels like it's blowing too much air because you're not used to it? When you first use the machine it takes some getting used to and can feel like the air pressure is too high. The mask you're using probably isn't fitted properly if air is leaking out. Some leaking is expected but not as much as you seem to be describing. 
Do you have a machine where you can amp up the pressure over time? I have one that starts out at a lower pressure and it slowly builds up to your correct pressure over a 20 minute period. That is good when you first have your machine and are getting used to it. 
If not, then maybe you really do have a defective machine, but I suspect that it's nothing that can't be easily solved.


----------



## The_Hero (Feb 11, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Maybe the machine just feels like it's blowing too much air because you're not used to it? When you first use the machine it takes some getting used to and can feel like the air pressure is too high. The mask you're using probably isn't fitted properly if air is leaking out. Some leaking is expected but not as much as you seem to be describing.
> Do you have a machine where you can amp up the pressure over time? I have one that starts out at a lower pressure and it slowly builds up to your correct pressure over a 20 minute period. That is good when you first have your machine and are getting used to it.
> If not, then maybe you really do have a defective machine, but I suspect that it's nothing that can't be easily solved.



Well, when it blows to the point of sounding like mouth on the arm farts as it escapes the mask, it may be defective. I called the seller and they want me to continue to try to use it for a week then send them the smartcard so they can diagnose it.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have been using the same mask since I got my machine 2 years ago. I use the one that fits over your nose. I've tried others and they just don't work for me. Anyway, if I move the wrong way and the mask doesn't fit properly I get the 'mouth on the arm farts' noise too!  It's even woken me up when I was asleep! So, maybe what you're experiencing is just normal getting used to the CPAP stuff. It sounds like the mask isn't fitting properly. What mask are you using? The nose mask that I have is a comfort gel mask and is softer and I think forms a better seal. I tried a full face mask but it was too hard plastic-y and didn't form to my face well at all.
Good luck!


----------



## Happy FA (Feb 12, 2008)

If you have a mask with a hard frame and a soft portion that rests against your face, it sometimes happens that the soft portion comes unseated from the hard frame. Happens to me, usually in the middle of the night, and it requires me to get up, go to the bathroom, turn on the light and take apart and reassemble the mask components so it fits properly.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Hero,

I really doubt your machine's defective. It happens - but very, very rarely. If the pressure actually IS increasing, it's one of two things - a) You're using the ramp button, which would mean that your pressure starts out LOWER than prescribed, and then inches up to prescribed level in twenty minutes or so, or b) You have an Auto machine (a LOT less likely) and it's upping your pressure in response to your breathing patterns.

Both of these are normal, and what you WANT to happen, because if the machine is not at the prescribed level, it woudln't be preventing apneas.

What you want to do is NOT use the ramp button, and adjust the mask to fit at your prescribed pressure. If you can't handle your straight pressure yet without the ramp, turn it on without the ramp, adjust the mask, then hit the ramp button. That way you'll know it'll be adjusted properly when your normal pressure kicks in. Personally, I don't like the ramp feature - I feel like I'm not getting enough air when I use it, AND it's not preventing apneas during that ramp time period. 

Often, leaks that aren't an issue at 4 cms are a BIG issue at 8 or 12. Sounds like you just have a leaky mask. Keep fiddling with it, and if you can't get it to work, or get it comfortable, try another one. There are DOZENS of kinds of masks out there - don't let your DME force you to stick with one you don't like.


----------



## GenericGeek (Feb 19, 2008)

The_Hero said:


> Just got my cpap machine.
> 
> Worked fine the first night, but now it'll work fine for a while, then start suddenly pumping air like crazy such that the mask can't hold it all and air escapes out the seal.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem?



You don't have a Puritan-Bennett GoodKnight 420 by any chance, do you?

I just switched to one, for a number of reasons, and have encountered the same problem. The 420 series has a small tube that connects to a sensor in the CPAP, and allows it to measure the pressure delivered *at the mask* -- a *big *improvement, IMHO, over previous designs...

Except for one small problem. IF you use a heated humidifier, you have to make sure that:

 there's a complete path for the small (~1/8") sensing tube back to the CPAP; and
 you don't get condensation ("rainout") inside the sensing tube.

My machine was going psycho on me after about an hour's operation, alternately ramping the pressure up until it blew the mask off my face, then almost turning off, over & over again!

I eventually insulated my CPAP hose, which eliminated the "rainout" problem, and now all is well.

Good luck!


----------

